# American pregnant in Germany: Insurance question



## lborsell (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello and thank you for reading:

I have moved to Berlin to live with my fiance who is German and just found out I'm 6 weeks pregnant. I had my first doctor's visit last week and today I just sent the insurance company the bill. It's a long story so I will make it at short as I can.

I purchased a travelers health insurance package that is to last me until April of next year. It's "that kind" of insurance that is basically made for foreigners to show to the Foreign Office that they have insurance. 

The problem is, I enrolled with this insurance company AFTER 30 days of already being here. It says that they want me to send them a photo of the stamp in my passport (meaning, the stamp should be within 30 days of me enrolling with them) BUT IT'S NOT.


So I'm afraid that in the next few days they may send us back the bill denying our claim and take me off the insurance. And then what am I supposed to do? I'm pregnant and very worried because my fiance is still a student and isn't working. I didn't find a job when I first got here and now this. I just have no idea what I can do to make sure my health, and my baby's health, are not in danger. I don't have anywhere to go and live back in the states at the moment, so if anyone has any suggestions as to what options I have it would be greatly appreciated.
:ranger:
Best Regards,
L


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If it's really "travelers" insurance, it probably won't cover you for pregnancy anyhow. Those policies generally only cover "emergency" situations, often with the provision that you will return back home to get any non-urgent care or treatment.

Take it one step at a time. Send them the photocopy of your passport stamp and see what happens. Even if you had bought the policy within the 30 day deadline, there's a real chance that they wouldn't cover pregnancy related items unless you had told them when you bought the policy that you were pregnant.

It's probably too late to buy an expat policy (and there is a possibility that they wouldn't sell you one now that you're pregnant) - but if your travel policy isn't going to cover this, you should really talk to an insurer that handles the proper sort of expat policy (AXA, Allianz, Swiss Life) to see what your options are.

Your other option is to marry your boyfriend and be included under his health insurance, which should cover his wife and child to be.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lborsell (Dec 1, 2012)

"If it's really "travelers" insurance, it probably won't cover you for pregnancy anyhow. Those policies generally only cover "emergency" situations, often with the provision that you will return back home to get any non-urgent care or treatment."

I know 100% that yes, they do cover pregnancy.

"Take it one step at a time. Send them the photocopy of your passport stamp and see what happens. Even if you had bought the policy within the 30 day deadline, there's a real chance that they wouldn't cover pregnancy related items unless you had told them when you bought the policy that you were pregnant."

I bought the insurance before I knew I was pregnant too. And they sent me the confirmation letter that they accepted me. I just didn't know about needing to send them a copy of my passport stamp to prove that I had only been here for 30 days (which I had been here longer).



"It's probably too late to buy an expat policy (and there is a possibility that they wouldn't sell you one now that you're pregnant) - but if your travel policy isn't going to cover this, you should really talk to an insurer that handles the proper sort of expat policy (AXA, Allianz, Swiss Life) to see what your options are."

I'm not too familiar with insurance lingo, and I wish there was an easier way to have better options for me in this situation.

"Your other option is to marry your boyfriend and be included under his health insurance, which should cover his wife and child to be."

And yes this is being dealt with currently as well. But like I said before, my fiance is a student and currently still under his parents insurance. So not sure what good that will do.

Y
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

lborsell said:


> I know 100% that yes, they do cover pregnancy.


OK, that could very well be a thing in your favor.



> I bought the insurance before I knew I was pregnant too. And they sent me the confirmation letter that they accepted me. I just didn't know about needing to send them a copy of my passport stamp to prove that I had only been here for 30 days (which I had been here longer).


This is what I meant about take it one step at a time. They could decide to cut you some slack and not fuss about the 30 day rule, especially if you are only a few days outside the 30 day limit. They might not - but wait and see.



> I'm not too familiar with insurance lingo, and I wish there was an easier way to have better options for me in this situation.


Yeah, I wish there were an easier way to do things, too. But just be thankful the situation isn't reversed and you were a foreigner in the US in similar circumstances. Back there, you would be in a heap of immigration trouble as well as everything else - and it's highly unlikely you'd be able to get health insurance at this late date.



> And yes this is being dealt with currently as well. But like I said before, my fiance is a student and currently still under his parents insurance. So not sure what good that will do.


The German social insurance system has changed since I used to live there, but it's still fairly likely that you can be included on your husband's Krankenkasse, even if he's still covered by his parents' coverage. (It's one of the big advantages of what they call "socialized medicine" back in the US.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

